# Need help with identification of this plant please.



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I would love some help idnetifying this plant. it was sold to me as anubias but i recently posted a pic of the plant on another forum and i was told that it wasnt anubias.

the reason i ask is i tried attaching it to driftwood and the roots have truened brown! but the leaves are doing fine. one of the plants is buried in the subtrate and it seems to be doing fine with the exception f one big leaf that is curling.

Any help is appreciated.thanks


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like a sword plant to me. As to exactly which species, I'm not sure.

-Dustin


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

That is a sword in immersed form. Now I would consider tying that moss down to the wood, but your sword needs to be planted the rest of the way into the substrate. Whoever sold you that as anubias is totally clueless and should not be selling aquarium plants.


----------

